# Ncv trinity 6mg still sealed to swop for 3mg of the same.



## Zubster (27/8/17)

Hey guys...so i was given a 6mg Ncv trinity yesterday at the Vapecon instead of the 3mg. Bottle is still sealed. Looking to swop with someone who has a sealed bottle of 3mg of the same. Please let me know if interested.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------

